# Will this HD wireless device work



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

I am looking at a NETGEAR 5 GHz Wireless-N HD Access Point/Bridge (WNHDE111) to connect a hd receiver non dvr to my network. Will i be able to stream the dvr recordings from my dvrs to it with this? I have whole home dvr activated.
Need answer asap.

Thank You

PS-I already have a netgear wireless n 300 meg router with wps.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wireless N works for some, marginal for others. It depends on your distance and other factors like local interference.

I had great results from a dual-band N with the N reserved for MRV. But I added a dvr and got SWiM / DECA installed.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, it would work. It may not work well for streaming, though. You might want to read through the relevant threads on DECA in the Connected Home forum here.

The bottom line is that Ethernet wasn't designed for real-time needs such as streaming. Computers work around that by buffering relatively large amounts of data, and reading out of the buffer, to give the effect of smooth streaming data transfers. DirecTV receivers have super-tiny buffers, and are therefore MUCH more sensitive to ANY interruptions of the data stream. WiFi users commonly have these problems, and there's really nothing you can do about it except to switch to a wired solution.

DirecTV's "DECA" system (DirecTV Ethernet-over-Coax Adapters, a variation of MoCA) is a simple and elegant solution that works extremely well, and is thus the only solution DirecTV provides any support for, though you CAN run MRV in UNsupported mode. But if you do, don't call DirecTV when you experience glitches, because they are an expected part of running wirelessly.


----------



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well I will tell u all how well it works. I just ordered it. Supposed to work better then the Linksys ones that direct tv sells for same purpose.


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

icr2002 said:


> I am looking at a NETGEAR 5 GHz Wireless-N HD Access Point/Bridge (WNHDE111) to connect a hd receiver non dvr to my network. Will i be able to stream the dvr recordings from my dvrs to it with this? I have whole home dvr activated.
> Need answer asap.
> 
> Thank You
> ...


This operates on the 5Ghz frequency. If your router is b/g/n rather than a/b/g/n or a/n this will not work. If you have a true dual band router you should be ok. If you have router where you can choose which band you will need to make sure you select the 5ghz band.

A hardwired systen would work better. If you have a SWM setup, you could use decas to network your dvrs and the performance would improve.

How many of your receivers/dvrs are connected wirelessly?

I tried using multiple wireless netgear access points for whole home dvr as an alternative to powerline networking. Adding the first worked great. Having 2 or 3 directv boxes communicating with each other through the wireless n access points was terrible. I went with decas for all and the whole home dvr has been outstanding.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

When I had my DVR's networked wirelessly they streamed just fine on a 5GHz N-only network. I wouldn't try wireless on anything else, as it probably won't stream very well unless your wireless network is relatively unpopulated.


----------



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well I got it today and it wont work. Because according to netgear I need another one to connect to my router then stream via 5 gig only to the other 5 gig device. I ordered the 2nd one today. i thought it could drop back to wireless N speed 2.4. Oh well soon ill be 100% and streaming great.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

How much you paying for the two of them, you might be getting close to the point of just paying DirecTV to install a DECA network and not have to mess around with wireless connections.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

When I did this wirelessly, I was even able to get G to work when the devices were within 35 feet. But then when I went to N with a true dual band system, that worked at double the distance.

Now on DECA and very happy.


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

icr2002 said:


> Well I got it today and it wont work. Because according to netgear I need another one to connect to my router then stream via 5 gig only to the other 5 gig device. I ordered the 2nd one today. i thought it could drop back to wireless N speed 2.4. Oh well soon ill be 100% and streaming great.


The 2.4 and 5 are frequencies rather than speeds which is why they need to be on the same frequency to talk to each other.


----------



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

I got the second unit today. I tell u it works great. You do need 2 Netgear wnhde11 5 ghz wireless-n hd access point/bridge units. I am so glad I did it this way. Much easier then running wire and putting NEW holes thru my new Pergo floors.Plus each one has an extra ethernet port in the back so u can add another ethernet device to it. Like a blu ray or gaming system connection. Very happy I got these. Screw adding 2 years to my contract and having DECA. Crystal clear 1080p btw. No pixels and no jerking. Total cost for 2 units was only $80, dellivered.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

icr2002 said:


> Well I will tell u all how well it works. I just ordered it. Supposed to work better then the Linksys ones that direct tv sells for same purpose.


I have 4 WGA600Ns for Sale as I went the DECA/SWM WHDVR Route and it works Flawlessly!!! Glad I made the move.


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

icr2002 said:


> Screw adding 2 years to my contract and having DECA.


Adding MRV via SWM and DECA doesn't add 2 years to your contract.
Otherwise, congrats on getting a networking setup you're comfortable with.


----------



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well thats not what 2 customer service people told me, about the contract extension. Plus i have my setup in New Hampshire getting Boston locals. I get my MAIL in MAINE. <snicker snicker> Dont want to have to change the service addie to get a DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppagene said:


> Adding MRV via SWM and DECA doesn't add 2 years to your contract.
> Otherwise, congrats on getting a networking setup you're comfortable with.





icr2002 said:


> Well thats not what 2 customer service people told me, about the contract extension. Plus i have my setup in New Hampshire getting Boston locals. I get my MAIL in MAINE. <snicker snicker> Dont want to have to change the service addie to get a DECA.


MRV/connected home/DECA doesn't extend your programing commitment, "BUT" if a receiver needs to be swapped, this is what does change your commitment.


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

icr2002 said:


> Well thats not what 2 customer service people told me, about the contract extension. Plus i have my setup in New Hampshire getting Boston locals. I get my MAIL in MAINE. <snicker snicker> Dont want to have to change the service addie to get a DECA.


It's tough to get around that mailing address / service address setup you have. As to the contract extension, I got a swim dish installed along with the whole home connection kit in mid november and I'm currently not under contract. As VOS pointed out, unless you're getting a new receiver installed, they shouldn't be extending your contract. Now that doesn't mean that some csrs might get it wrong either in the explanation or the execution.


----------

